
Mars-probe loss is a chance for ESA to learn - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/mars-probe-loss-is-a-chance-for-esa-to-learn-1.20864
======
imglorp
The inherent me-too, tribal, dick swinging of space achievement makes me sad.

Yes, Mars is hostile to landers and space stations take a bunch of work, but
NASA's been landing bots on Mars and manning stations since the 70's, with
70's tech.

What if ESA sent new experiments on existing landers and rovers? What if China
sent up new modules to add onto the ISS? Then we'd all be building on each
other's work and advancing humanity instead of reproducing it and re-learning
40 year old lessons.

